# Do not have access to make first post



## Charlie12 (Sep 18, 2018)

I am unable to make my first post anywhere other than here. Can a moderator please provide direction? Thank you!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like it's all working now.


----------

